# welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?



## Digger (17. November 2008)

*welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

hallo liebe wakü freunde !

im bilderthread kamen wir auf die neuen feser 10/8 und 11/8 er anschlüsse zu sprechen. meiner meinung nach macht es keinen sinn mehr, 10/8er anschlüsse mehr rauszubringen, da das den bilder nach kaum noch wer nutzt.

wie seht ihr das? und in diesem ramen würde mich interessieren was für schläuche IHR nutzt !

natürlich könnt ihr hier auch diskutieren welche größe am sinnvollsten is, welcher schlauch der schönste is usw...
gruß digger


----------



## nemetona (17. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

Im Moment noch 13/10 Masterkleer,
ab nächste Woche 13/10 Feser & 16/10 Danger Den beide Größen auf Feser Tubes 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mein Testmuster 13/10 Feser mit Feser Fittingen


----------



## Digger (17. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

na dann kreuz doch mal an  du nutzt dann zwei größen in einem system?
e: wobei is ja wurscht, innendurchmesser is ja gleich


----------



## nemetona (17. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

Ja, 2 Größen!
13/10 für die interne Verschlauchung und 16/10 übernimmt den Weg zum externen Mora, ihn zum Abknicken zu bringen ist fast nicht möglich bei der Wandstärke und damit optimal für die externe verlegung.
Den 16/10 hätte ich auch gern für die innere Verschlauchung genutzt, aber bei einigen Kühlern (Chipsatz) sind die 1/4" Gewinde zu nah beieinander für die 16/10er Fittinge. Schade.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/27525-anschlussfrage-welche-groesse.html das ist würde ich sagen ist...*pause*... eine sehr ähnliche Umfrage

10/8


----------



## Amigo (17. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

Schwups da ist die Umfrage schon da... 

[X] 10/8er (Innovatek)

Aber nur weil bei meinen Komponenten teilweise schon Anschlüsse bei waren. (ebay)
Sonst hätte ich aus optischen Gründen wohl auf 13/10er gesetzt.

Viel größer als 13/10 dürften die für mich nicht sein, ich will auch noch Hardware sehen und meine Hände im Case bewegen können... 

€: Rune hat den alten Thread gefunden...


----------



## Digger (17. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

oh ok.... scheint ja schnell runtergerutscht zu sein in der liste....(schonma sry, falls die mods meckern sollten)


----------



## bundymania (17. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

ich verwende überwiegend 13/10 und 16/10


----------



## Gast3737 (17. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*



Digger schrieb:


> oh ok.... scheint ja schnell runtergerutscht zu sein in der liste....(schonma sry, falls die mods meckern sollten)


es hat noch keiner gemerkt..


bundymania schrieb:


> ich verwende überwiegend 13/10 und 16/10


er auch nicht

...ist ja auch nicht so schlimm..ist mir nur aufgefallen weil ich halt die andere Umfrage erstellt habe...


----------



## bundymania (17. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

eben...seh´ ich auch nicht so eng  

Die Umfrage im Luxx hab ich leider bisher nicht wieder gefunden, da waren es afaik über 60% mit 10/8 + 11/8er am Start


----------



## Digger (17. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

naja hier sinds nur 30% (mal ganz naiv von den 10 teilnehmern abgesehen )

ah ups, ich nutz natürlich 16/10 werd aber bald bestimmt auf 19&13 umsteigen...bundy hat mich einfach mit den 16/10er überzeugt !


----------



## Potman (17. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

[x] 10/8

vllt mach ich irgendwann mal schläuche mit großerem durchmeser rein. Aber bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*



Digger schrieb:


> oh ok.... scheint ja schnell runtergerutscht zu sein in der liste....(schonma sry, falls die mods meckern sollten)



Dafür haben wir ne Suchfunktion 

Viel mehr Mecker gibts aber dafür, dass du kein "sonstiges" in deiner Umfrage hast. 

[X]7,5/10, wenn die letzten 40cm aufgebraucht sind 7/10


Das im Bilderthread so gehäuft Wurstschläuche auftauchen, dürfte schlichtweg daran liegen, dass diese wegen der Optik gekauft werden und Systeme wegen ihrer Optik im Bilderthread landen. In Anbetracht der geringen Anzahl an echten High-Flow-Systemen hier gibts ja auch keinen anderen Grund für richtig dicke Schläuche (enge Biegeradien bieten alle relativ dickwandigen - ob 4/6, 8/11 oder 13/19)


----------



## Oliver (17. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

13/10 von TFC

16/10 würde ich ja gerne verwenden, aber ich befürchte, dass ich die Anschlüsse an vielen Komponenten nicht platzieren kann, nachdem ich mit den 13/10ern schon so viel feilen musste. Schade, dass die Winkel trotzdem nach dem Gewinden so einen dicken Ring haben.


----------



## Digger (18. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

na auf gehts freunde der leisen und leistungsstarken computer ! wir sind doch wohl nich NUR 38 freaks sein...kommt raus aus euren verstecken...


----------



## gdfan (18. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

11/8


----------



## ProtoTyper (19. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

ich nutze 16/10er in Acid Green von DD. Der ist absolut geil.


----------



## HESmelaugh (20. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

Coole Umfrage und sehr interessant, das Resultat zu sehen! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele den 10/8 verwenden. Ich hab das Gefühl, bei den meisten Bildern fettere Schläuche zu sehen. Aber diejenigen, die Bilder posten repräsentieren wohl nicht alle WaKü'ler.

Ich hab mal keine Angabe gemacht, weil die Option: "Kommt drauf an, was ich gerade teste" fehlt. ^^


----------



## The Killer (20. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

19/13er Masterkleer


----------



## Duke (20. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

[x] 10/8 
Optik spielt für mich keine Rolle (Gehäuse ohne Fenster), und highflow ebenfalls nicht. Außerdem wusste ich's damals nicht besser. Dachte 10/8 wär so der etablierte Standard. Scheint ja auch nicht so ganz falsch zu sein wenn man das Umfrage-Ergebnis betrachtet. 
Heute würd ich vielleicht ne Nummer oder zwei größer nehmen, aber jedenfalls nicht diese Riesenwürste. Die gefallen mir nicht wirklich, auch wenn ich sie eh nicht sehen würde.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

ich habe ja auch 10/8 was mich Interessieren würde gibt es einen absolut messbaren Vorteil der für dickere Schläuche spricht, ohne mal das Optische zu beurteilen? denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, da die Engstellen dann wieder in den Radies und Kühlern sind..


----------



## nemetona (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

Dies sollte nur bei Systemen zu tragen kommen, die konsequent auf High Flow ausgelegt sind, selst da sollte der Unterschied nicht so Erheblich sein das es mehrere Kelvin ausmacht.
Es ist Hauptsächlich der optische Aspekt und die Eigenschaften der wie sich der Schlauch verlegen lässt.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

und was soll dann High Flow bewirken hat es Vorteile, ausser das das Wasser schneller durch den Kreislauf fliesst?


----------



## HESmelaugh (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

Höherer Durchfluss sorgt für bessere Kühlung, da das Wasser stärker verwirbelt.
Der Effekt nimmt aber mit steigendem Durchfluss schnell ab. Während sich zwischen 30 l/h und 120 l/h auf jeden Fall ein paar Grad holen lassen, nimmt der Vorteil bei steigendem Durchfluss stetig ab. So ist zwischen 120 l/h und 180 l/h meist kaum ein halbes Grad Vorteil vorhanden.

Highflow-Kreisläufe werden hierzulande auch häufig aus dem Grund als Unsinn verschrien, weil stärkere Pumpen selber mehr Abwärme erzeugen und dadurch der Highflow-Effekt nochmals reduziert wird.


EDIT: Der in der Praxis wesentlichere Effekt kommt meiner Meinung nach nicht mit der Schlauchgrösse sondern mit der Wandstärke. Ich habe auch schon mit 10/8 PVC hantiert und bin ohne Knickschutz und Winkel nie weit gekommen. Da ist 11/8 schon um Weltern besser.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

genau deswegen habe ich 10/8 PUR...

achso...die Temp soll durch schnelleren Durchfluss fallen..kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es gehen soll...kommt es nicht ehr auf die Kühlfläche des Radi und der stärke der Lüfter an..ob das Wasser nun schneller fließt oder nicht es hat nur einen bestimmten Wärmeaufnahmekoffizenten..der ist irgendwann erreicht...
dadurch dass das Wasser aber schnell am Radi vorbeifließt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es dann auch gleich die Wärme sofort abgibt und diese effektiv abtransportiert wird..


----------



## HESmelaugh (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

Theorie:
Dazu hab ich mal was längeres geschrieben, was ich leider nicht mehr finden kann. Mist...
Der Effekt rührt nicht daher, wie schnell das Wasser durch den Kreislauf geht (sprich: wie oft es pro Minute wo ist), sondern von der Wasserverwirbelung.
Fliesst das Wasser langsam, so wird es nicht stark verwirbeln, wenn es in einen Kühler oder Wärmetauscher eintritt. Dadurch werden die Wassermoleküle, de der Hitzeerzeugenden/eliminierenden Fläche am nächsten sind die meiste Wärme aufnehmen/abgeben während andere Wassermoleküle weniger in Kontakt mit den Flächen kommen und daher weniger "Arbeit" leisten. Je stärker das Wasser verwirbelt, desto weniger Moleküle schmuggeln sich "arbeitslos" durch den Kreislauf.

Praxis: Link
Ob meine Erklärung nun einleuchtend ist, oder nicht: Der Effekt ist messbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

2.2.0 und 2.2.6

Größere Abgabe/Aufnahmeflächen bringen i.d.R. wesentlich mehr, aber das Potential ist da natürlich von dem zur Verfügung stehenden Platz abhängig. High-Flow steigert die Effizienz (Wärmetransport/Oberfläche) aller beteiligten Komponenten. Nachteilig ist, dass auch alle Komponenten drauf ausgelegt sein müssen, damit es überhaupt klappt.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

achso...ich verstehe... danke dir für die Erklärung..diese ist für mich verständlich..hemmm könnte man ja doch noch überlegen die Susi (meine Laing DDC 1T) umzulöten, mit einem Kippschalter dazwischen..zum schalten von normal zu ultra..oder ist es nicht so sinnvoll, weil die Susi dann wieder zu heiss wird, wenn ich sie fordere? 


PS: falls du dazu Fragen hast: meine Wakü-Komponenten sind im sysp.


----------



## HESmelaugh (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

Schwer zu sagen, ob sich das lohnt.
Ich würd mal tippen: Nein.

Hab zwar keine Tests mit dem Nexxxos Bold gemacht, der XP Light ist aber ziemlich restriktiv. So auch der BlackIce Radi (den ich übrigens sehr cool finde..  ).
Daher ist meine Vermutung, dass du, wenn du bei dir die Pumpe umlötest, keine sehr grosse Steigerung im Durchfluss sehen wirst. Die zusätzliche Abwärme der Pumpe wird den Effekt vielleicht komplett zunichte machen.
Aber probieren (und kleinen Bericht darüber schreiben?) geht über studieren. 

Grundsätzlich lohnt sich mehr Flow dann, wenn der Durchfluss sehr niedrig ist (unter 60 l/h) oder wenn man Leistungsfetischist ist, und von Anfang an alles auf Highflow auslegt.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

danke dir nochmals..ich werde mal nicht an der Susi schrauben obwohl ich das gerne mache  vielleicht habe ich noch langeweile und löten nen Schalter ein und schreibe nen kurzen bericht darüber..


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

Ich nutze 10/8 PUR Schläuche. Die sind relativ knickfest. Außerdem hatte ich bisher immer bei Caseking bestellt und da hat man bei den Anschlüssen quasi keine Auswahl bei größeren Schlauchgrößen. Letzten Endes sind ist der Innendurchmesser bei 1/4" Gewinden auch nur etwa 6mm, weshalb Monsterschläuche mit 13mm Innendurchmesser imo wenig Sinn ergeben. 

Wie stark das Wasser verwirbelt, dürfte letzten Endes zum Großteil von der Beschaffenheit der Kühlkörper abhängen.


----------



## HESmelaugh (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Letzten Endes sind ist der Innendurchmesser bei 1/4" Gewinden auch nur etwa 6mm, weshalb Monsterschläuche mit 13mm Innendurchmesser imo wenig Sinn ergeben.



Obwohl ich in diesem Thread sowieso schon viel zu belehrend wirke, will ich auch dazu noch meinen Senf abgeben: Dass der Durchfluss vom kleinsten Durchmesser im Kreislauf bestimmt wird, ist ein offenbar weit verbreiteter Irrtum.
Wenn dem so wäre, würde die Schlauchgrösse sowieso keinen Unterschied machen, da die Engstellen praktisch immer im CPU-Kühler sind. Da könnte man dann auch 8/6-Schläuche nehmen, ohne dass der Durchfluss leidet.

Praxis: DeXgo - Video-Artikel: WaKü-Special: Schlauchdurchmesser (Seite 1)


----------



## Schrotti (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

11/8 Masterkleer


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

Hab 11/8er drauf, finde 13/10er aber optisch auch recht ansprechend. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal...

Markentechnisch hab ich am Anfang einfache OBI-Ware genommen, zuletzt aber mal Masterkleer. So einen Unterschied hätte ich echt nicht erwartet:
Der MS ist ein gutes Stück weicher und zieht auch, im Gegensatz zum Obi-Schlauch, kein G48 an sondern bleibt schön klar.


----------



## Brunftzeit (22. November 2008)

*AW: welche SCHLAUCHGRÖßE nutzt IHR ?*

Ich nutze ganz simplen 10/8 PVC Schlauch ausm Baumarkt...


----------

